# Chickens inside of a whole pig?



## cubguy17 (Apr 4, 2010)

I had some buddies roast a pig yesterday and they stuck 2 or 3 uncooked chickens in the chest cavity, this seemed like a really bad idea too me but they did it because someone told them to. As far as I know nobody is sick today, so maybe they got lucky or maybe this is ok. What do you guys think. I think the person who told them this used turducken as an example of how the chicken won't hurt anything but I was thinking about and chicken, turkey and duck is all poultry so thats how we're able to pull that off safely. (not sure about duck but you know what I'm getting at.)


----------



## goobi99 (Apr 4, 2010)

im with you. i wouldnt have done it. i could be wrong but it just doesnt sound safe. i guess the important thing is that no one is sick. (yet)


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 4, 2010)

Not something I would advise to do personally


----------



## westsmoke (Apr 4, 2010)

Im no expert, but I would think that if the chickens got cooked enough that it would be ok. Probably taste good too. Is there a problem with mixing pork and poultry?


----------



## morkdach (Apr 4, 2010)

not a good idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scmelik (Apr 4, 2010)

if the chicken gets cook to temp, which would be hard I would think without drying out the pig, and it doesn't sit in the danger zone for to long wouldn't the temps kill the bacteria?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 4, 2010)

Not a problem of pork and poultry as much as making sure the chicken gets enough heat thru the pig to get to temp within food safety guidelines.


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Apr 4, 2010)

We do it all of the time, however not in a smoker. Our pig rottiessere is open because customers like to visually see the pig at parties. We are cooking at a higher heat and shorter time than a smoker. We stuff the chickens with sausage, then stuff 4 or 5 chickens into the pigs cavity and sew it shut. The chickens come out almost a white color, because they do not get color change from the heat. The chickens are well done and falling apart and taste great.http://s833.photobucket.com/albums/zz257/Chuckwagonbbqco/?action=view&current=2009_07120024.jpg


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 4, 2010)

sounds nasty to me, like boiled chicken all rubbery with no yummy crunchy skin blaaa


----------



## srivera1965 (Apr 5, 2010)

In Puerto Rico, they roast alot of pigs on a spit and 2 Christmases ago, when I went to visit my family, we roasted a whole hog with 2 turkeys stuck in the chest cavity. Turkeys had plenty of color/crunchy skin and tasted incredible (so did the hog). I am happy to report that no one got sick, save for the few who drank too much... 8)


----------



## erain (Apr 5, 2010)

sounds like a bad thing waiting to happen. in my opinion... heck we dont even put chicken on top of other foods in a smoker, much less bury inside a huge hung of meat where the cooking time is not monitored and the potential  nasties from the chicken actually permeate the pork. is it worth taking the chance??? why not just smoke some birds on the side and be safe about it... just my 2 cents.


----------



## bbally (Apr 5, 2010)

Can it been done safely?  Yes

How?  By insuring the chickens come through the danger zone in the required four hour time period, including prep.

Is it smart?  NO

Reason:  It is never advised to place a meat requiring a different final cooking temperature on top of a meat allowing a lower final temperature?

Turduken is all poultry and has the same final cook temperatures and the same safety zone requirements.  Turduken is not a good example since whole intact pork can be pulled at different temperatures.  While I understand this one was not, it could lead to a problem.

Besides, there are a lot better ways to cook chicken then sticking it inside a pig.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 5, 2010)

I have heard of other people doing the same thing.


----------



## dionysus (Apr 5, 2010)

More importantly is how long it takes to get to those safe temps. Too long sitting outside those safe zones is just begging for trouble. The same reason you don't leave poultry sitting on your counter all day. I would suspect that it would be far too long reaching temp inside the hog. I would say they were probably pretty lucky nobody was sick.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 5, 2010)

Doesn't sound like a safe idea to me


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm with the most of these folks here to. I don't think it is wise and I wouldn't do it or eat it. But I will go with Bob (bbally) says. I would smoke them seperate too.


----------



## twinfallsid (Apr 6, 2010)

In Arabic countries there is a feast made with all sorts of animals stuffed into ever larger animals, from chicken to goat, ending up with a camel.  Now that's a Feast!

Is hump better when its sliced, or pulled?


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 6, 2010)

Those who know me here know I work all over the planet and eat all sorts of strange things from all the countrys. Trust me when I say what someone in a Arabic country eats is not neccsarily safe for you or I. 

As far chickens in a hog....Do it 93 times and all is awesome and then 94 rolls around and someone is in a nine line bind.....Not for me


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm sure there's no problem, as long as you take the heat up to 30,000 degrees.


Bearcarver


----------



## c crane (Apr 6, 2010)

You've got to remember that putting the birds in the chest cavity is not like putting it inside the hams--not much insulaation there.  Ive done it with turkeys and except for the color of the skin , they haave been the best  tasting turkeys i've ever eaten.


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 6, 2010)

Taste doesnt mean it is or isnt safe to eat...We not talking about taste is a matter of safety.


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 6, 2010)

hey the best eats I have ever had were in UAE and India, but I agree chicken in a pig isn't for me, and just doesn't sound good.

Steve


----------

